

Rhode Island Innovation Fellowship - mhb
http://www.rifoundation.org/CommunityInitiatives/RhodeIslandInnovationFellowship/tabid/1002/Default.aspx

======
mhb
The Rhode Island Innovation Fellowship is designed to stimulate solutions by
Rhode Islanders to Rhode Island challenges. The program, made possible through
the generosity of Letitia and John Carter and managed by The Rhode Island
Foundation, provides seed funding for ideas to reap community benefit. Our
goal is to invest in Rhode Island’s potential.

Rhode Island Innovation Fellows will receive up to $300,000 over up to three
years to develop, test, and implement innovative ideas that have the potential
to dramatically improve any area of life in Rhode Island.

